# Nancy Glen



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

The wreck of the Nancy Glen has been raised and set on the lifting barge. Human remains are reported aboard, may they rest in peace and bring closure to their friends and families.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-43738078


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Went up on Google Earth to locate the area where she sank.

It is very sad but good that they found and raised her.


----------

